

Show HN: Jott – Command-line static blog generator for Node - jonsherrard
https://github.com/jonsherrard/jott

======
mimiflynn
I just started using Wintersmith since Blacksmith has become a little less
than usable for quick set up. I'll have to try this out too.

------
jburgueno
Any demo website out there? Seems to be a great project.

~~~
jonsherrard
<http://jonsherrard.github.com/jott/>

------
niix
Nice.

